# MartialTalk site won't load at work



## Kacey (Jan 16, 2006)

I've tried to log into MartialTalk at work, but all I get is a message that the site has timed out.  It happens with both Firefox and IE, and on different computers - I can't even load the main page, never mind the forums.  Could this be due to Bessie, the net nanny program in use in my school district?  Or is there some other cause?

Of course, it's probably better if I can't log in at work... but there's always lunchtime!

Thanks!


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 16, 2006)

Well...it'll help you stay on task.


----------



## kenpojujitsu (Jan 16, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Could this be due to Bessie, the net nanny program in use in my school district?


 
Most likely.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 16, 2006)

Same thing happens to me.  I was just assuming that it is being blocked at the server????  Not Martialtalk's.  It does not happen here at home however.

-Michael


----------

